# [SOLVED] TP-LINK TL-WA801ND use as repeater + connect PC



## eXtremer (May 15, 2007)

Hi all.
I want to use TP-LINK TL-WA801ND as a repeater, at the same time I need to connect one PC to this repeater by UTP cable (the router has one RJ-45 port) will I be able to successfully connect this PC to internet using this router as a repeater ?

Thank you


----------



## eXtremer (May 15, 2007)

*Re: TP-LINK TL-WA801ND use as repeater + connect PC*

So it should be something like this:

Main Wireless Router -> (wireless) Repeater -> (by cable) -> PC


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TP-LINK TL-WA801ND use as repeater + connect PC*

Yes you can do that setup with the repeater.

Do you require guidance on how to?


----------



## eXtremer (May 15, 2007)

*Re: TP-LINK TL-WA801ND use as repeater + connect PC*



TheCyberMan said:


> Yes you can do that setup with the repeater.
> 
> Do you require guidance on how to?


No, thank you.
I just wanted to know if that port can be used to connect one PC thorough UTP cable, that's it.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TP-LINK TL-WA801ND use as repeater + connect PC*

No problem After setting up the repeater to associate wirelessly with your main router you will nedd to enable DHCP if disabled on the repeater fro the wired connection to have internet access.

I'll mark this as solved.


----------



## eXtremer (May 15, 2007)

*Re: TP-LINK TL-WA801ND use as repeater + connect PC*



TheCyberMan said:


> After setting up the repeater to associate wirelessly with your main router you will nedd to enable DHCP if disabled on the repeater fro the wired connection to have internet access.


Thank you.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

No problem happy surfing.


----------

